# Are canister filters quieter ?



## davesnothere (Oct 14, 2008)

I am trying to get back to planted aquarium after about 2 years hiatus. Before I had a 20g planted tank, which I had to get rid of due to major algae bloom and other issues.

I just got a 55g cube from my friend that I started this afternoon, came with a penguin 350 HOB filter. Looking at the water condition since I started, looks like it is doing its job. The only issue is the tank is in my office, and my wife thinks one doesn't needs to answer to nature's call every 30 mins., and I work from home. The water level is as high as it could be, but it sounds like there is a little stream right behind me. 

One option I am considering is canister filter. As I said above, seems to me the HOB is working fine. The only reason I would go for a canister is if it makes less noise. But does it ? I have never had a canister before, have always used a HOB, but then my aquarium has been never in a room where I spend 10-12 hrs a day.

Next question is, what is a good canister around $100 ? I don't want to spend a whole lot of money on it, considering a eclipse 350 is only $26 . I checked some prices on Amazon. I know from reading posts before that Eheim is great, would a 2215 or a a 2222 work? They are all below $130, my comfort level. Of course I won't mind spending a few bucks here and there if you think there is a better product, but in today economy every penny counts and $160 on a 2217 or a 2224 is not in the budget. I see Fluval 305 is $120 @ Amazon. I have been sitting here for about 20 mins and I am already annoyed at the noise level  I would really like to know which one would give me the best band for my buck.

Expert advice is really appreciated.
- Dave


----------



## DJRansome (Dec 10, 2009)

They are definitely quieter but as you suspect more expensive. I like the Rena Filstar XP filters, I own 5 of them as well as 2 Eheims. Maybe used is the way to go? The XP1 for a 45G tank is $120 or so new.

I keep African Rift Lake cichlids, so I filter around 7X gph turnover. Not sure of guidelines for other fish or plants only.

All my canisters work fine. The preference is for (a) lower cost and (b) ease of cleaning. The XP hoses both detach with one lever as opposed to the Eheim where each hose must be unscrewed.


----------



## Jark (Feb 6, 2010)

Eheim are whisper quiet. I have a 2213 on my 55g El natural. I probably should have a 2215 on there but it gets by. I would recomend the 2215.

I recently bought a used Filstar XP2. I like it a lot too. It is easier to clean with the individual trays. My filter has a little more motor noise than the Eheim but still very quiet with it under the tank in a cabinet. 

You might want to check craigslist. People are always trying to get rid of tanks and equipment that they have given up on. Also check the trading section here. It would be more likely to be in good condition.


----------



## davesnothere (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks for the replies. 

I was trying to decide between Rena XP2 and the Eheim 2215. It seems the rest of the material for Rena costs around $30-40, for that price I can buy a 2217. I am leaing towards a 2215.


----------



## BBradbury (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello dave. Whoa! Am I surprised at the cost of a canister filter! Not familiar with them, but now that I know the cost of one, I'm definitely a fan of the old reliable "Hang on the Back" types. I ran Aqua Clear HOB 70s for some time in my 55 G Fancy Guppy tanks until my plants were grown and now use Aqua Clear 50s and let the plants do their job. These are extremely quiet and run just about forever and are less than half the cost of the canister types. Haven't replaced one in almost three years. To me, the associated media is easy to replace, inexpensive and no real learning curve "Brain Damage" figuring out the particulars.

Thanks for the information. I think I'll save the money on filtration and use it to get more plants.

BBradbury

***********************************************

8 planted tanks of various sizes 
500+ Fancy Guppies 
20 assorted Corydoras


----------



## cheaman (Mar 4, 2009)

Here's a couple of other things to consider when deciding between a canister and a hang on:

1. Are you going to run CO2? Hang on filters aren't the best when running CO2 (IMO) as they create surface turbulence that cause the CO2 to gas off.

2. The amount of media that you have in a canister is generally double+ the amount of media in a hang on. More media= more filtration.

Just something else to think about. They are more expensive for a few reasons, not just noise.


----------



## RickRS (Dec 20, 2010)

Dave,

I got into canisters just recently, first with a Eheim 2213, then a Eheim 2234. With the spray bar for the 2213 and the swivel outlet for the 2234 submerged below water level, these things are super quiet. The only disadvantage was the cost, as you already know.

If you want to minimize the investment, look around for writeups on a Chinese manufactured canister, the SunSun HW-302. You'll find those on ebay for $50 total ($35+$15 shipping), but not as SunSun, likely as Perfect or Jebo.


----------



## davesnothere (Oct 14, 2008)

Rick,

I saw the perfect canister filter on ebay. The difference I found were Sunsun is 4 ply, i think this one is 3. Also this one is 265 gph vs. 530. I am not sure what gph i need for my 55g. Eheim 2215, the one I was originally looking at is 164 gph. If that worked for my tank, I see no reason why 265 won't do. I am wondering if there is a calculation somewhere that tells us ghp vs tank size.


----------



## davesnothere (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you guys for all your suggestions. 

Went ahead and ordered Eheim 2217 from ValuePetSupplies.com through Amazon last night after midnight. They already shipped it this morning, should get it by Friday.


----------



## RickRS (Dec 20, 2010)

On paper the SunSun/Perfect/Jebo 265 is about the same flowrate of the 2217, the next size up from the 2215. An unknown is ratings are typical the max the pump can do without any media at all. The pump/canister design vary as to what the drop off in flowrate is as backpressure from added media, tubing and bents, spray bars, etc, are added.

As to how much gph is enough, seems no one is ever happy with the manufacturers recommendation and are alway looking for even more flow  One of those things you have to fiqure out for yourself. Did see someone debating using two SunSun 265 gph or one 530 gph for a 55 gal tank...

Edit after seeing your post that appeared as I was writing this one:
Congrads, Eheim is a fine filter, and you can't go wrong with their Classic. I'm sure you'll like how quiet it is, and the huge volume of filtering media you can stuff in one.


----------

